# life in the army



## sharpshooter22245465 (17 Mar 2004)

I signed up for 5 years in the army, communicator research. I start my basic after the summer, when im done school. I‘m getting married before i go, i just wanted to know how its gonna be like for my wife. will i be able to come home and visite her often, or will she be able to move with me, i don‘t understand how it works. Enlighten me?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Mar 2004)

Pernitsch, you will have the opportunity to request Married Quarters once you receive a posting after your training. Once you have secured accommodation she can move to join you at your new base. All of our bases now have Military Family Resource Centres that are very good places for the wives to learn much about their new area and the resources available to them, both military supported and in the surrounding civilian community. You can visit the local MFRC even while you‘re on basic training (when your schedule permits), they may even provide counselling in the evening, to help you better understand what you can expect for you and your new wife in your first posting.

Mike


----------



## Tyrnagog (17 Mar 2004)

Another thing I could suggest (only because my wife has found this out) is there are on-line boards like this, specifically for Wives of military personnel.

Since I don‘t like plugging other websites on a forum like this, send me a private note if you want, and I can get the URL for you.


----------



## brneil (17 Mar 2004)

Pernitsch,

I echo the statements about the Family Resource Centres(FRC). I am currently in St. Jean and the FRC here has enabled my wife to take a french course while we are here as well as providing numerous social activities for her.

Certainly made the post easier for us.


----------

